# Big thanks to @Daren!



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

With thanks to forum member Daren for sorting me out with this Gaggia Classic (with Silvia wand) and Iberital on demand grinder.

It even came with a bottomless portafilter.

This means I can practice a lot more away from the cafe, which is great. Hubby is noticing the take over of the kitchen, but I've kept him quiet with some craft beer


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I was only acting as the middleman Emma, but I'm pleased you like it. It was a bargain! Can't wait to see you Latte art efforts on the forum. No excuses now!

As for your husband..... We all know who wears the trousers in your house (and it's not him







)


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Ha. True, true....


----------

